#  HELP:   3.0 (3.0.28.7) -    ... ?

## vak

3.0.28.7   ,   ...
  -       . 
   !!!

  -  .

----------



----------


## vak

> 


  ...?
     - -,  

    .
   , -  " -".     /, 
  /,         .

----------

-      

       ,  " ,  ",

----------


## vak

**, 
  ...
        ,    /  ...
    ,     3.0.28.7 (,  17.12)?

 3.0.27.*       -

----------


## vak

,    -  ,

----------

.    

  ,        .

----------


## vak

> ,        .


 .        .
 -      - 
     ,   .

     ,  ,  ,    

to All,        ,

----------


## lenpet

> 


!  , ......

----------


## Tortilla

> !  , ......


     3.0.28.7 -     

        - -    :




> " "      * *    -        "    ""
>      3  (        ). 
>       /.  .

----------


## Tortilla

- ... 
      -   () :Wow: 
    2.0

----------


## vak

...,     :
"...   :  " "     ->   -> ..."

      ,       ...

----------


## lenpet

> ...


vak! !

----------


## nik2830

vak! !!!   !

----------



----------


## lenpet

> 


 ,       .   .

----------


## vak

> 


      ,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

1.

">      8.3,       
>       (      )?

  :

_ -       ,       8.3.5
   ."_

----------


## lenpet

!      ,    /  /  ???       ""?         . -        ?  !

----------

> ,    /  /  ???


    .  8.3.4.356,  3.0.28.7.

----------


## lenpet

.     .... ,    ?  -  ,  .

----------

?
 :         -   .
       ?

----------


## lenpet

. , , .      ,    . .....

----------

*lenpet*,  ?   ?

----------


## lenpet

.    , -

----------


## lenpet



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

"   1"....

----------


## lenpet

....     .....

----------

*lenpet*,     ..               ..      :Embarrassment:

----------


## lenpet

-       .       :Frown: (((((     3.0
       2    ,

----------

> .


      8.2          ..

----------


## lenpet

,     ....  :Wow: 

,    7.7

----------

> ...


    ..

----------


## lenpet



----------


## lenpet

> ..


    3.0?  

      . 
 ,       ,  , .

----------


## ˸

,     :

 ,  8.3.4.389,   3.0.28.12

   .   2013              2013,  ,      ...     26.10.2012.      ...       ,      31 .,       ...     2013 ,     (
 :Frown:

----------

*˸*,            26.10.12  31.12.13

----------


## ˸

... ? ) 
..   2012       2 ?
  ...    ,   )))
       ?

----------

http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/402fz.htm  15

----------


## ˸

!

----------

